# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Kërkoj donacione

## MUAHHH

Për të blerë një laptop të ri.

Ky është laptopi im aktual i moshës së internetit:







Si punon pak drita lol

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Qenke ne pike te hallit... M'rreshkiti nje pike loti kur pashe kushtet e veshtira ne te cilat punon duke u perpjekur te flasesh me bashkekombesit e tu.

Me jep te lutem nr. e kontos/llogarise te bej transaksionin.

----------


## PINK

Xhevo, ci ka ato vrima siper laptopi, mos e var gje ne mur me gozhda ti  ? Lol

----------


## Apollyon

Un propozoj ta bejm *Hero Te Punes Socialiste* (komunistin e m-utit).

----------


## Aikido

Xhevo, nxirre numrin se 5$ më kanë ngelur. Kuptohet fundmuaji, po do ta bëj zemrën mal dhe do ti dhurojë këto kursime që kam.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Thash se kerkove danacione.

----------


## MUAHHH

Faleminderit, por preferoj me shumë titullin "Qen i punës".

----------


## Apollyon

> Faleminderit, por preferoj me shumë titullin "Qen i punës".


Po *zagjar* te pelqe?

bële  :pa dhembe:

----------


## MUAHHH

Jo, qen.

b©le  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Apollyon

:pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe: 


Ej, ku e ke gjet ate lap *tëpe* aman? Thu se ta ka sulmu gjermani .. ka goca plot forumi, ti je bukurosh kshu.. do blesh lap tëpe te punuar me flori anash .

ah mos te isha qeros do isha bo milioner..  :pa dhembe:

----------


## padrilla

po pse nuk e vjell ndokund.

----------


## Aikido

> po pse nuk e vjell ndokund.


Ha gjobë pastaj për ndotje ambienti nëse vjell. Ai kërkon donacione dhe një gjobë i duhet.

----------


## Apollyon

> po pse nuk e vjell ndokund.


Ja volli nxorri zorret e barkut, e pastaj?

Fiton lek duke vjell? Ku kshu?

----------


## padrilla

thash me e marr ne dyqan e me ik me vrap o grup, me qe paska hall te madh,

----------


## Apollyon

> thash me e marr ne dyqan e me ik me vrap


Ahaaaa.. Vje*dh*, Vje*dh*, Vje*dh*.

Po ku ka b-ythe Xhevoja me vjedh re..

----------


## Aikido

> Ahaaaa.. Vje*dh*, Vje*dh*, Vje*dh*.
> 
> Po ku ka b-ythe Xhevoja me vjedh re..


Apollyon sa e poshtër kjo Shqipja. Nga një vend jemi dhe smerremi vesh  :rrotullo syte:

----------


## MUAHHH

Valloj me qërroi kjo drita, jam bo tamom me vjell lol

----------


## Apollyon

> Apollyon sa e poshtër kjo Shqipja. Nga një vend jemi dhe smerremi vesh


Po pra, un duke mendu ne ca veni te botes te japin lek me nxjerr zorret.

cudi e?

----------


## Enii

Xhevo ca marke e ke ? lol
po ai ekrani si qenka ndar pergjysem ashtu lol

----------


## MUAHHH

Eshte Hë Pë ose Hejç Pi.

Ekranit i kam heq kapakun që ti vija *ambanzhurrin*  :ngerdheshje:

----------

